# Terrova issue



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I have a less than 1 year old Terrova 36v. Last night I fished a club tournament out of Huron. I deployed the Terrova, hit the power button and the green light came on for split second then went off and the motor will not turn on at all now. The battery indicator DOES work on the unit so I am getting power. I just can't turn it on.

Any ideas?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

The light may be working but do you know if you have a full 36v at the plug? Check all your connections and test each battery independently (disconnected from each other). How old are the batteries? It’s possible one may be bad or going bad. You didn’t say what type of batteries you have. If they are the flooded type check the electrolyte level in each battery cell. If they are low, add ONLY distilled water to the correct level.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Took the motor in since it is under warranty. Diagnosed with a bad circuit board and it is getting a new collar for the lift assist. Glad I took it in. 

I checked all the things you mentioned, everything checked out. That is why I took it to a service center. 

Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

All fixed up. New motherboard and collar got replaced. All under warranty.


----------

